# Notable VI-C Members?



## Jordan D Smith (Apr 22, 2021)

Forgive me if this has been posted before, but I didn’t find it when I searched. I was wondering if there was a list of some notable members of VI-Control?

This might sound a bit stalker-ish, but here me out...

I’ve already noticed a couple users so far and occasionally do searches for their posts. This has led to me learning so much about music, technical knowledge, and of course the inside-outs of the film industry.

So, in that context, are there any other notable users that are active on this forum and tend to post useful insights/advice/etc? Basically, I’m always looking to learn and improve and love hearing from people higher up in the industry. Especially, in a more casual setting like this forum.


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi Jordan, I think your best option is to hone in on two particular vi forums: Samplecasts/Podcasts/Videocasts
Composition & Orchestration Techinque. 

It is there you will find a good bunch of the savvy (hobbyists included) who post their stuff there. As you go along you'll discover your favorites. 

Although not a member I am aware, I discovered Pete Calandra through the videocasts forum -- he posts separately on YouTube and teaches out of NYC film scoring (lots of music stuff). I would not discount visiting his YouTube pages as well as the aforementioned.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 22, 2021)

Are you referring to big name composers? Yes. There are several here.


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 23, 2021)

Having a certain HZ popping up sometimes here as a user feels like the equivalent of being on a guitarist forum and reading fresh posts by Jimi Hendrix and Jimmy Page talking about amps and guitar strings.
Truly unreal, special stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 23, 2021)

Mister Zimmer is on here. Mister Charlie Clouser is on here. A bunch of very talented Youtubers is as well. 

Not forgetting great synth and sampled instrument developers. Mister Christian Henson, Troels Fohlmann, loads of very talented indies. To me they are the real rockstars.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 23, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Having a certain HZ popping up sometimes here as a user feels like the equivalent of being on a guitarist forum and reading fresh posts by Jimi Hendrix and Jimmy Page talking about amps and guitar strings.
> Truly unreal, special stuff.



Reading fresh posts by Jimi Hendrix would be a bit special.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 23, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Reading fresh posts by Jimi Hendrix would be a bit special.


Bring me an old priest and a young priest special.


----------



## gtrwll (Apr 23, 2021)

Does being not able count? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Henu (Apr 23, 2021)

Who gives a rat's ass about about the "famous" people here when you got screaming talent and astonishingly professional peeps _everywhere_ in this forum. 

Enjoy your stay, read and listen what people post and you'll learn a TON. I know I did.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 23, 2021)

Henu said:


> Who gives a rat's ass about about the "famous" people here when you got screaming talent and astonishingly professional peeps _everywhere_ in this forum.
> 
> Enjoy your stay, read and listen what people post and you'll learn a TON. I know I did.


The way I understood the question he's not looking for "famous" people, but for people who drop so much good info in their posts that it'd be worth just reading all their posts. That might not necessarily be frequent posters, so I didn't think it's a bad question. Just feels weird to single some people out while not mentioning others.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, there's DoctorEmmet and really, that's all you need.


----------



## Jordan D Smith (Apr 23, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Are you referring to big name composers? Yes. There are several here.


In a way, yeah. Basically, just people who have been in the industry a while and are widely celebrated for their work, have seen a lot of ups and downs, have seen all the trends come and go, etc. Bonus points if they've gotten to the place where they feel free to speak candidly and honestly (and without a filter).

For instance, when I was looking to get into session work years ago, I searched for interviews of some of the main session players out there that have done just about everything. Two of the main ones I still go back to and learn from is Steve Lukather and Tim Pierce. They have been at the top of they're game for decades and their honestly about the people, processes, and industry around their work is still an education to me. They often provide insights to help pursue the right paths in music and even give encouragement wherever I am in my own musical journey.

So, I don't really care if the composers famous outside their industry, but someone who's been around the block a few times. So to speak.

I hope that all makes sense.


----------



## Jordan D Smith (Apr 23, 2021)

Henu said:


> Who gives a rat's ass about about the "famous" people here when you got screaming talent and astonishingly professional peeps _everywhere_ in this forum.
> 
> Enjoy your stay, read and listen what people post and you'll learn a TON. I know I did.


I see your point. I can admire the talent and have been blown away with what I've seen along my musical journey, but what I'm looking for is people with a lot of working/industry experience. 

Over the years, I've found that the more "famous" a person is in their given industry, the more exposure they have "behind the curtain" and that's what I'm after. I've had the pleasure of getting to know personally some of the more "famous" people in certain other industries and know when I can learn something from them or when someone's just full of crap. (Even if those full of it people are also "famous".)

I should also add that I don't have time these to sift through all the posts that are basically just the typical "forum echo chamber" of jokes, trolls, and/or unproven rhetoric. I'm a hobbyist these days and just trying to learn as much as I can in my spare time.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 23, 2021)

Jordan D Smith said:


> Over the years, I've found that the more "famous" a person is in their given industry, the more exposure they have "behind the curtain" and that's what I'm after.


Some people with lots of industry experience post anonymously here because otherwise they wouldn't be able to speak as openly as they do.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 23, 2021)

Jordan D Smith said:


> I should also add that I don't have time these to sift through all the posts that are basically just the typical "forum echo chamber" of jokes, trolls, and/or unproven rhetoric. I'm a hobbyist these days and just trying to learn as much as I can in my spare time.


On behalf of the whole forum, I apologize. At times, the unproven rhetoric can get out of hand, and we absolutely have to do a better job. Next time, just let us know up front that you don't have time, and Mike Greene will quickly forward you John Williams' email address. Sorry for the trouble!!


----------



## Arbee (Apr 23, 2021)

I respect that highly notable folk might prefer to fly somewhat under the radar here, otherwise they get continually swamped by new wannabe buddies looking for a shortcut. I wouldn't wish to scare them off by providing such a list as I value their presence too much. Over time you get to know "who's who".


----------



## JJP (Apr 23, 2021)

Jordan D Smith said:


> So, in that context, are there any other notable users that are active on this forum and tend to post useful insights/advice/etc? Basically, I’m always looking to learn and improve and love hearing from people higher up in the industry. Especially, in a more casual setting like this forum.


There are indeed some people with lots of industry experience here. Just play it cool and hang out. You'll start see which people's posts are valuable to you.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Staypuft


----------



## Crowe (Apr 23, 2021)

I think you'll find that in reality, the big-shot composers have infinitely better things to do than hang around on the forum, even if they *do* show up from time to time. I know Charlie Clouser drops in sometimes with some wisdom.

The only remotely useful way to get the information you want from the people you're looking for is to go up to them and bother them, and we don't want that because that generally makes people leave. I'm pretty sure there's ban-hammers specifically wrought for folk who attempt that so don't.

VIC is a font of knowledge in general. Use the Search, Luke.


----------



## mcalis (Apr 24, 2021)

Excuse me, are we all just going to ignore @chillbot ??

He's very notable. He rules over the dangerous lands otherwise known as the drama zone.

Beware of him, his powerlevel is quite high.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

I’d say the most influential person on here is Luke @jononotbono


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 24, 2021)

Jordan D Smith said:


> In a way, yeah. Basically, just people who have been in the industry a while and are widely celebrated for their work, have seen a lot of ups and downs, have seen all the trends come and go, etc. Bonus points if they've gotten to the place where they feel free to speak candidly and honestly (and without a filter).
> 
> For instance, when I was looking to get into session work years ago, I searched for interviews of some of the main session players out there that have done just about everything. Two of the main ones I still go back to and learn from is Steve Lukather and Tim Pierce. They have been at the top of they're game for decades and their honestly about the people, processes, and industry around their work is still an education to me. They often provide insights to help pursue the right paths in music and even give encouragement wherever I am in my own musical journey.
> 
> ...


If you want “candid” and someone with an opinion on here, then there is a certain mr @Daniel James.


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 24, 2021)

I truly appreciate the presence of Anne Cathrine Dern around here and on YT. Honest and generous no nonsense straight to the point professional experience personified.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

+1


----------



## davidson (Apr 24, 2021)

I tend to sit up and listen when I see posts by @charlieclouser @Rctec @Blakus and @A.Dern


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 24, 2021)

mcalis said:


> Excuse me, are we all just going to ignore @chillbot ??
> 
> He's very notable. He rules over the dangerous lands otherwise known as the drama zone.
> 
> Beware of him, his powerlevel is quite high.



Actually @chillbot was the one I was thinking of when making my comment about pros that would rather stay anonymous so that they can talk more openly. I believe that's something he talked about in the thread about different rules applying for people that post anonymously here. And he has shared a lot of interesting industry insights indeed!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’d say the most influential person on here is Luke @jononotbono


If you’re referring to my influence on the Isle of Wight then sure. I win. 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> If you’re referring to my influence on the Isle of Wight then sure. I win. 😂


I was referring to influence on a cosmic level. Come on Luke, you're the only one on here with a HoloDeck. You have JonoWorld TM. You're developing TouchOSC remote control stuff, while sampling new Kontakt libraries. AND you're the mayor of The Isle of Wight.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I was referring to influence on a cosmic level. Come on Luke, you're the only one on here with a HoloDeck. You have JonoWorld TM. You're developing TouchOSC remote control stuff, while sampling new Kontakt libraries. AND you're the mayor of The Isle of Wight.


Doctor, whilst your written English is normally exemplary, I believe you have made an error of translation here.

The actual phrase you are after is 'under the influence'....


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Doctor, whilst your written English is normally fantastic, I believe you have made an error of translation here.
> 
> The actual phrase you are after is 'under the influence'....


Indeed I may have made a mistake 
See, the truth always wants to come out, doesn’t it?


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 24, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> If you’re referring to my influence on the Isle of Wight then sure. I win. 😂


Well the Wights do tend to follow the Walkers.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 24, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Well the Wights do tend to follow the Walkers.


I’m one of the few that’s actually run that. 😂


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't even know if VI-Control exists within the periphery of her reality, but the Governor of NM recently signed recreational marijuana into law which gives her serious merit and notability, imho.


----------

